# GTA 4 not allowing to increase graphics settings



## ayushman9 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a pc config as shown in the signature . Now after a lot of hair tearing exercise finally i was able to install. However the game was not allowing to increase me more than 800 * 600 , also the texture ,rendering was set to low and it was not allowing  me to increase further.

         After a lot of net searching ,i made a shorcut with -nomemrestriction -norestriction .LO BEHOLD i could now increase/change some setting .However when the resolution was more than  800 * 600 ,the texture was getting locked in low settings .Rendering could be set to highest also .Also there was no anti aliasing settings . However when resolution was 800 * 600 texture could be adjusted to medium not HIGH . Now if i don't mind my graphics card being fried why is the game stooping me.

    My native resolution is 1440 * 900 ,you can now understand how big the graphics be looking . I have seen in web that a person with similar config ( He had a great processor though ) could run it in both texture,rendering changed to medium  in more than 1024 * 968 resolution .Please tell me is there any way ?

It is currently telling me 268/235 . What does that mean ?


----------



## warfreak (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the new era of gaming, the era of poor console ports and DRM infested cr*p!


----------



## ayushman9 (Jan 16, 2009)

warfreak said:


> Welcome to the new era of gaming, the era of poor console ports and DRM infested cr*p!



you are right ,faking rampant piracy ,the developers just kill the spirit of gaming .Common ,man you release the game for pc after 5 to 6 months,extend it upto  1 years but don't #$$#$@#%*@#    it's spirit.

    What about person like me .My parents are strictly against gaming ,and the price of consoles is still beyond an average Low/middle class Indian household ,and {{{of course consoles are a stigma too as unlike pc when you play in console people think you are wasting time,but play in PC and hey nobody notice also  }}} .The only option for users like me is to play in PC ,as that offers me a piece of safety .

Okey it is true that unlike consoles a lot's of experimentation is required in each game ,but man who's complaining . You have got a PC man ,it is the birth place of that game ,and after giving it birth PC become a strict No-No platform.

I don't think the time is far away when you will see gadgets like  "Gamebuilder 360" or "NoPCgamestation 3"  for building games,thus bypassing PC altogether.

I THINK THE DEATH  OF PC GAME ERA HAS COME


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't get it!!! Is it stopping from changing settings because the installed game is pirated or because its a protective measure against piracy included in original game!!!


----------



## RMN (Jan 16, 2009)

guys you are not able to chng the setting cause you system cant handle it.
im not able use high texture settings


----------



## ayushman9 (Jan 17, 2009)

RMN said:


> guys you are not able to chng the setting cause you system cant handle it.
> im not able use high texture settings



okey even if my system can't handle it ,is there any risk in trying .There are numerous games whose recommended requirement is more than my pc specs but i was able to compromise between eye candy and performance but this game is not even aloowing me to test


----------



## RMN (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah thats true.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 17, 2009)

This is what I used for my GTA IV's command line file:



> -nomemrestrict
> -norestrictions
> -percentvidmem 100
> -DX9 /high



I could change the resolution & the every other graphic settings without a problem. Other's have been through it successfully as well. So I don't see a reason why you can't do the same unless you're missing out on something.

BTW there isn't an option for AA because this game doesn't provide AA on the PC version.


----------

